# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  اهمیت فروشگاه اینترنتی یا ای کامرس e-commerce

## sayeha95

*اهمیت فروشگاه اینترنتی یا ای کامرس e-commerce*  	حتما همه ی شما تاکنون واژه ی " *ای کامرس* " یا " *فروشگاه اینترنتی* " ecommerce  را شنیده اید و حداقل یک بار از *فروشگاه های اینترنتی* خرید نموده اید. اما هنوز خیلی از کاربران هستند که با ماهیت " *ای کامرس* " یا " *فروشگاه اینترنتی* " آشنا نبوده و یک سری اطلاعات جزئی از *ای کامرس* (electronic- commerce) دارند. بنابراین ما این جا هستیم تاراهنمایی برای خرید های امن شما  از*ای کامرس* یا* فروشگاه اینترنتی*  باشیم. 
  	اغلب کسب و کارها این روزها برای مدیریت کردن آسان تر مشتریانشان از  فروشگاههای اینترنتی برای عرضه محصولات خود استفاده میکنند،و خوب است که  اگر شما هم برای داشتن یک فروشگاه اینترنتی بهینه هنوز تصمیم گیری نکرده  اید مقاله ی *مزایای داشتن فروشگاه اینترنتی* را بخوانید تا شما هم با مهم ترین مزایایی که صاحبان فروشگاههای اینترنتی بهره مند میشوند آشنا شوید. 
   *ای کامرس e-commerce چیست؟*  	برای *ای کامرس* electronic- commerce (*تجارت الکترونیکی*) از گذشته تا کنون تعاریف متعددی ارائه شده است اما به ساده ترین زبان ممکن می توان گفت که علم *تجارت الکترونیک* به  انجام مبادلات تجاری از طریق شبکه‌های ارتباطی می پردازد. 
*تجارت الکترونیک* بر پایه ی پردازش اطلاعات و انتقال الکترونیکی داده‌ها بنا شده است. *تجارت الکترونیک* یا *ای کامرس*  فعالیت های گوناگونی از قبیل مبادله الکترونیکی کالاها و خدمات،‌ ارائه ی  سریع مطالب دیجیتال، انتقال الکترونیکی وجوه، مبادله الکترونیکی سهام،  بارنامه الکترونیکی، طرح های تجاری، طراحی و مهندسی مشترک، منبع یابی،  خریدهای دولتی، بازاریابی مستقیم و خدمات پس از فروش و همچنین فعالیتهای  عمومی تجاری مانند تبلیغات، آگهی، مذاکرات،‌ قراردادها و تسویه حساب ها را  در بر می‌گیرد. 
*فروشگاه اینترنتی چیست؟* *فروشگاه اینترنتی* شاخه ای از *تجارت الکترونیک* (e-commerce) می باشد. در واقع *فروشگاه اینترنتی*  یک وب سایتی است که محصولات و اطلاعات آن به صورت دسته بندی شده قرار  گرفته است. شما با کلیک بر روی هر محصول می توانید مشخصات آن محصول را  مشاهده نموده و در صورت لزوم آن را به سبد خرید خود اضافه نمایید.در ادامه   به توضیحی اجمالی در خصوص مزایای داشتن فروشگاه اینترنتی از دید مشتریان  میپردازیم. 

   *مزایای خرید از فروشگاه اینترنتی:*  	به دلیل اهمیت *طراحی سایت* *فروشگاهی* بارها و بارها در سایت وب یار در مورد مزایای *طراحی سایت فروشگاهی* برای صاحبان سایت صحبت نمودیم، حال می خواهیم مزایای *طراحی سایت فروشگاهی* را از دید مشتریان بیان کنیم: 
  	1- داشتن *سایت فروشگاهی* باعث ایجاد نظم در کارها و کاهش ترافیک در خیابان ها و اتلاف وقت می شود 
  	2- باعث کاهش آلودگی ها از جمله آلودگی صوتی، زیستی و جلوگیری از بیماری ها و مسمومیت ها می شود 
  	3- با *فروشگاه اینترنتی* می توان اطلاعات کامل تر و جامع تری از محصولات به دست آورد. از جمله داشتن عکس، فیلم، جنس، مقایسه ی محصولات و… 
  	4- با ثبت سفارس و خرید از *فروشگاه اینترنتی* می توان به موقع و سریع، کالای مورد نیاز خود را درب منزل تحویل گرفت 
  	5- پرداخت پول به *فروشگاه های اینترنتی* ایمن تر بوده و بسته به نوع *طراحی سایت فروشگاهی*، می توان کالا را بعد از واریز پول به درگاه های بانکی، دانلود کرده و یا بعد از تحویل کالا در محل مورد نظر، پرداخت نمود. 
  	اما برخی از مشتریان فروشگاههای اینترنتی معتقد هستند که فروشگاههای  اینترنتی در کنار مزایایی که برای آن ها دارد دارای یک سری معایب نیز  میباشد،نظر شما چیست؟؟ به نظر شما معایب خرید از  فروشگاههای اینترنتی چه  چیزی میتواند باشد؟ 
*معایب خرید از فروشگاه اینترنتی:* *فروشگاه های اینترنتی*  در کنار مزایای زیاد خود، یک سری معایب جزئی هم دارند که رفته رفته به  مرور زمان حل می شوند. یکی از مهم ترین این موارد امنیت است چون ممکن است  طرف مقابل شما یک کلاه بردار باشد. بنابراین شما حتما باید قبل از خرید  خود، در مورد فروشگاه تحقیقات لازمه را کرده باشید و سپس از آن خریداری  نمایید از طرفی اگر کالایی که شما می خرید یک سری ایراداتی داشته باشد،  آنگاه ممکن است فروشنده هیچ گونه تعهدی را قبول نکند. چیز دیگری که در مورد  *فروشگاه های اینترنتی* می توان گفت این است که در اکثر  مواقع، آن چیزی که ما در عکس محصول فروشگاه می بینیم با آن چیزی که در  واقعیت است خیلی متفاوت دارد (بخصوص اگر بخواهیم لباس بخریم). اما ما با  استفاده از یک سری استاندارد ها می توانیم تشخیص دهیم که کدام *فروشگاه اینترنتی* ایمن بوده و از آن خرید نماییم، که در ادامه به تفصیل بیان شده اند.  
*نکات امنیتی فروشگاه اینترنتی:* *1- نماد اعتماد الکترونیک:*  	نماد اعتماد الکترونیک یک گواهینامه دیجیتال از طرف وزارت صنعت و معدن  جمهوری اسلامی ایران می باشد. برای به دست آوردن این نماد باید شرایط و  مدارک موردنیاز از* فروشگاه اینترنتی* فراهم گردد. اگر *فروشگاه اینترنتی* از این نماد استفاده می کند باید دقت شود که این نماد قلابی نبوده و معتبر می باشد. 
*2- امکان پرداخت در محل COD:*  	اگر *فروشگاه اینترنتی* بخواهد برای ارائه ی محصولات خود از پست استفاده نماید، نیاز به اهداء مدارک کافی به شرکت پست جمهوری اسلامی ایران دارد. پس اگر *فروشگاه اینترنتی* با پست کار می کند دلیل بر امین و صداقت آن در کار می باشد. 
*3- شهرت فروشگاه اینترنتی:* *فروشگاه اینترنتی* که در تلویزیون، رادیو، روزنامه و…  تبلیغات انجام می دهد، نمی تواند به راحتی کلاه برداری کند. چون برای  تبلیغات در تلویزیون باید مدارک موثقی از شرکت یا *فروشگاه اینترنتی* تهیه گردد. بنابراین* فروشگاه اینترنتی* که در همه ی سایت ها تبلیغ می کند، اهداف بلندتری از کلاه برداران دارد. 
*4- روش تماس با فروشگاه اینترنتی:*  	یک *فروشگاه اینترنتی* معتبر باید داری آدرس مشخص، شماره تلفن ثابت و همراه و آدرس ایمیل باشد که در اسرع وقت نیاز های مشتریان را بر طرف نماید. 
  	اگر هر کدام از موارد فوق را رعایت فرمایید، می توانید نزد کاربران خود  قابل اعتماد تر بوده و آمار بازدید بیشتری داشته باشید. همین فرآیند سبب  بهبود *سئو سایت* *فروشگاه اینترنتی* شما شده و کسب و کارتان رونق می یابد. 
 *نتیجه گیری مقاله اهمیت فروشگاه اینترنتی*   	تا این جای کار شما با مهم ترین *مزایای فروشگاه اینترنتی* و  هم چنین برخی از معایب آن که ممکن است مشتریان سایت شما را  نسبت به خرید  از فروشگاه شما دچار شک کند پرداختیم،پس از این جای کار به بعد اگر تصمیم  به داشتن فروشگاه اینترنتی بهینه و افزایش فروش و کسب درآمد از *فروشگاه اینترنتی* خود را دارید باید* طراحی فروشگاه اینترنتی* خود را به دست افراد متخصص بسپارید. 
منبع:سایت وب یار

----------


## SALAMBABA

سلام .
وقت بخیر
این سایت با چی ساخته شده است؟
فروشگاه اینترنتی سلام بابا

----------


## مسعود 123

سلام
ممنون بابت این مطلب میخواستم بدونم سایت زیر با چی ساخته شده و هزینه ساخت همچین سایت چقدر میشه؟
فروشگاه اینترنتی بانه سرویس

----------


## roydaran1

فکر میکنم حدالقل ۲ میلیون هزینه داشته باشه

----------


## مسعود 123

سلام دوستان
میخواستم بدونم سایت گوشی موبایل با کدوم cms نوشته شده
آدرس سایت: http://goshimobile.com/71-Huawei-Mobile-Phones

----------


## SIMAMA

سلام وقت بخیر، من یک فروشگاه با قالب آماده خریدم اول وردپرس بود، الان میخوام مثل این فروشگاه باشه، زیر ساخت این فروشگاه چیه و آیا امکانش هست از وردپرس به این زیرساخت برم؟https://www.polotak.com

----------


## mahsssa

سلام و درود
کسی میدونه این وبسایت با چه CMS راه اندازی شده ؟
ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید
https://pishroshop.com

----------


## mehdi_krd

سلام
لطفا  نظرتون رو راجع این سایت بنویسید
ممنون
https://www.salamkala.com

----------


## bahman111

سلا خسته نباشید برای مطالب کامل و خوبتون یک سوالی داشتم میشه بفرمایید سایت زیر از چه cms استفاده کرده است و ساخت همچین سایتی چقدر هزینه می خواد.

فروشگاه اینترنتی هزارویک

----------


## modirbash

سلام کسی میدونه قالب این سایت چیه؟ ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید 
سایت خرید از بانه بازرگان

----------


## mokameliha

فروشگاه با ووکامرس بهتر از پرستاشاپ هست
بخصوص الان که تیم بومی ساز آپدیت پرستاشاپ در ایران برای نسخه 1.7 ارائه نمیده و بیش از دو سال هست
و دلیلش هم این هست که کلی ماژول و قالب دارن که هنوز نرسیدن با پرستاشاپ 1.7 سازگار کنن
ولی ووکامرس همیشه در دسترس و آپدیت هست
فقط بتونید پیگیربندی خوبی داشته باشید و یکسری اصول رعایت کنید سرعتش هم عالی میشه

----------


## Yarko.

سلام 
این سایت از چه CMS استفاده کرده است.

----------


## Yarko.

با سلام خسته نباشید 
چه طوری بفهمم این سایت از چه CMS استفاده کرده است.
فروشگاه اینترنتی تخفیفانه

----------


## salarmohammadi

شما با داشتن فروشگاه اینترنتی میتونید محصولات خودتون رو بصو رت آنلاین بفروشید، و دیگه نیازی نیست که فروشگاه فیزیکی داشته باشید
به این سایت نگاه کنید: https://entekhabclick.com 
این فروشگاه در مدت زمان کوتاهی تونسته خودشو در بازار لوازم خانگی جا بده و محصولات خوشو بصورت آنلاین بفروشه

----------


## negar7

ساخت یک فروشگاه اینترنتی جذاب کار تیم انار می باشد.
با بروز ترین امکانات و سئو و بهینه سازی کامل برای بالا اومدن در گوگل
*طراحی سایت*
*دوره اینستاگرام*

----------


## hamidsabaghi

یکی از بهترین راه ها برای *راه اندازی فروشگاه اینترنتی*، استفاده از cms هست. ولی اگه محصولات سایت شما بیشتر از 2-3 هزارتا هست پیشنهاد میکنم از ووکامرس استفاده نکنید

----------


## amirnaaderi

این روزا بازار اینستاگرام خیلی داغه! همه کسب و کارها به یه ادمین اینستاگرام کاربلد که بتونه در کنار رشد پیجشون به فروش و بازاریابیشون هم کمک کنه نیاز دارن که این جور ادمین ها در آکادمی دیجیتال مارکتینگ نادری آموزش ادمینی اینستاگرام می‌بینند و بعد وارد بازارکار می‌شوند.

----------


## masihrad96

حتما نباید فروشگاه اینترنتی داشته باشی. میتونی یه فروشگاه تو اینستاگرام داشته باشی. مثلا میتونی یه پیج بزنی فالوور بگیری بعد با سایت هایی که همکاری در فروش دارن همکاری کنی و پورسانت بگیری. یه دوره اینستاگرام هم آموزش ببینی تمومه.

----------

